# Is Pulm Vasodilator testing via nitrous oxide a sep billable p/c during card cath?



## mb12345 (Mar 17, 2010)

Good morning all,

One of our Pedicatric Cardiologists has requested information if the below is an additional procdure that may billed for.  I cannot even locate a correct procedure code for the delivery of nitrous oxide via nasal cannula?

*"In patients with pulmonary hypertension, pulmonary vasodilator testing with inhaled nitric oxide (NO) during cardiac catheterization provides valuable data for defining future care plans."*

Would you bill additionally for this procedure, if so what code would you use?  Any literature I have found suggests that this is considered investigational for any patients other than the neonate.  THis is for a pedicatric patient.

Any guidance or suggestion would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Mary Beth


----------



## amsmith (Oct 8, 2010)

*NO challenge*

Did you ever figure this out on your own?  Thank you


----------



## Jess1125 (Oct 8, 2010)

See my above response in the above thread titled "Nitric Oxide"

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## mb12345 (Nov 8, 2010)

Bundled.....


----------

